# Henry Bullinger on the distinction between ministers and magistrates



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 4, 2019)

But our disputation tendeth not to the confounding of the offices and duties of the magistrate and ministers of the church, as that we would have the king to preach, to baptize, and to minister the Lord’s supper; or the priest, on the other side, to sit in the judgment-seat, and give judgment against a murderer, or by pronouncing sentence to take up matters in strife. ...

For more, see Henry Bullinger on the distinction between ministers and magistrates.


----------

